# Black spots on screen?



## nars

Sup guys.

I've had my dX since release date and it was always an important phone for me, for many reasons.

But sadly enough- I accidentally dropped my phone (with a silicone case equipped) and it caused huge black dots to appear all over the screen.

What I wanted to know was
- what part may be broken?
- where/what are reliable websites that do repairs? 
- has anyome experienced this before and was able to just order the replaced equipment and did a self install?

Thanks guys. I'll upload pics to show you what I'm talking about.


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpmtech

nars said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> I've had my dX since release date and it was always an important phone for me, for many reasons.
> 
> But sadly enough- I accidentally dropped my phone (with a silicone case equipped) and it caused huge black dots to appear all over the screen.
> 
> What I wanted to know was
> - what part may be broken?
> - where/what are reliable websites that do repairs?
> - has anyome experienced this before and was able to just order the replaced equipment and did a self install?
> 
> Thanks guys. I'll upload pics to show you what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Mine is doing the same thing. You'll have to get the screen replaced. Screens go for about $30 plus shipping online. The repair is a delicate operation, much like taking apart an iPhone. There is a service out here that can do it for $125 (I live in Long Island, NY). Another thing you can check for is see if the battery is swelling, which can cause the same issue. Hope this helps!


----------



## dcoryh192

Happened to me when I dropped the phone one too many times. Started as small spots but they gradually grew into large circles. I got my replacement screen for $20 on ebay. I would recommend including OEM in your search since I bought one screen that wouldn't dim for some reason. Replaced with an OEM and it worked perfectly. Your digitizer (the glass touch screen part) isn't broken, so just make sure you get the LCD only. Together, they cost in the neighborhood of $50 i think.

The install is not too difficult. Most screens on ebay will come with the tools you need to take the phone apart. Just google "Droid X Disassembly" or screen repair to find a guide. Just removing screws and flex cables. No soldering or any of that mess. Just don't break the cables/connectors and its pretty easy


----------



## thejoker9

Heey Dude : Good news For u !! There is no need to buy a replacment

just follow The Steps and all what u have to do is : :goodcry: 

I follow advice from forum in my country (indonesia), and it works like a charm!

*if you want, please do this following :

1. Pull out your battery
2. wait until 5 minutes.
3. insert your phone into bag of plastic
4. Wrapp it up, and make sure that water will not enter to that plastic bag
5. Put your phone into refrigerator in freezer area, all night long
6. in the morning, grab you phone
7. wait until 30 minutes, make sure every water from condesenation is clean by dry tissue
8. insert your battery
9. Turn on your phone
10. see magic happen *

*It works for me, i hope i works i hope it works for u too *


----------

